# Ones who jet



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

What is your charge to jet. 
I am flat rate but at times flat rate on a drain (cable) clean can hurt but since I am looking at a jetter, I may do $? for the 1st hour (1 hour min).

Some I have talked to does 250 - 350 per hour with 1 or 2 hour minimum.

Just checking what you, who have jetters, do as far as charges.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

For out trailer jet we tell them it would cost them $650 for the first 2 hours if it takes longer than that then we charge 80 per half hour. The Combo unit Jet/Vac we charge $350 per hour minimum 4 hours portal to portal, and 50 cents a gallon for disposal.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

$350 2 hr min. seems to be the rate in Boston area. Then it's like $150 per hr after. Thats what they were getting when I left.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Flat rate of $425 for residential (single line). If you haven't gotten it in 2 hours with one of the smaller jetters (J-2900 for me) you're not going to and it becomes a repipe. I pretty much always upsell ks and wm drain lines to the jet job. I rarely jet a main because the former two will be grease and the latter will be roots or something else the cable will be better for. However, if I can find a descaler and a root chain that I have confidence in for my J-2900 then I may start selling main line "cleanings" as well. I do very little commercial and have never yet used my jetter on commercial.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Flat rate of $425 for residential (single line). If you haven't gotten it in 2 hours with one of the smaller jetters (J-2900 for me) you're not going to and it becomes a repipe. I pretty much always upsell ks and wm drain lines to the jet job. I rarely jet a main because the former two will be grease and the latter will be roots or something else the cable will be better for. However, if I can find a descaler and a root chain that I have confidence in for my J-2900 then I may start selling main line "cleanings" as well. I do very little commercial and have never yet used my jetter on commercial.


I'm in the same boat as you not much commercial. I have a small Water cannon electric jetter 2.2 GPM @ 1500 PSI good for Kitchen sink drains and floor drains with 1/8 x 50 feet jetter hose. Have a reel of 3/8 x 150 feet has a hard time pushing past 50 feet.
I am looking at a J-2900 how is it working for you? I would be happy if it can push 125 feet of 3/8 Thrilled if it could pull 200 feet of 3/8. They have a what is it J-3000 looks heavy and takes up a lot of space. J-2900 looks a lot more easy to work with.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

mine doesn't start up for less than $450. usually much higher than that.........much much higher. I charge a flat rate for the job and give a warranty. Doing one right now on a kitchen line(cast iron) for $637.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You won't have enough arse to spin a chain nozzle with that rig. Better stick to cables for the roots until you can get a bigger pump.:yes:



smellslike$tome said:


> Flat rate of $425 for residential (single line). If you haven't gotten it in 2 hours with one of the smaller jetters (J-2900 for me) you're not going to and it becomes a repipe. I pretty much always upsell ks and wm drain lines to the jet job. I rarely jet a main because the former two will be grease and the latter will be roots or something else the cable will be better for. However, if I can find a descaler and a root chain that I have confidence in for my J-2900 then I may start selling main line "cleanings" as well. I do very little commercial and have never yet used my jetter on commercial.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Main runs of cast iron descailing starts at $1600. The last one I did was $2500 and it took all day(a long day)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A pic of the one I did this morning. Snapped a cell phone shot while I checked the nozzle on startup. I had it tied to the guy’s fence to check the jet ports.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

used my j2900 today at a dog pound.works great on dog poop , food and mud from the pens and kennel. 3hrs around $600--side note you will want to invest in some type of itch cream for all the flea bites!


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> used my j2900 today at a dog pound.works great on dog poop , food and mud from the pens and kennel. 3hrs around $600--side note you will want to invest in some type of itch cream for all the flea bites!


:laughing::laughing: Our office is next door to Allied Pest Control:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I'm in the same boat as you not much commercial. I have a small Water cannon electric jetter 2.2 GPM @ 1500 PSI good for Kitchen sink drains and floor drains with 1/8 x 50 feet jetter hose. Have a reel of 3/8 x 150 feet has a hard time pushing past 50 feet.
> I am looking at a J-2900 how is it working for you? I would be happy if it can push 125 feet of 3/8 Thrilled if it could pull 200 feet of 3/8. They have a what is it J-3000 looks heavy and takes up a lot of space. J-2900 looks a lot more easy to work with.


My J-2900 will pull every inch of 200' but I never even bother using it for anything less than 3" which means I really hardly ever use the 3/8" line except for when I need to remotely locate the 1/4" hose reel which is not often. The thing I use the 1/4" hose for most is ks lines. However, when I occasionally run into a sludge plug that the cable simply passes through without breaking it loose, there is nothing like that 3/8" line blasting away. It will knock it out and I mean right now! Don't blink 'cause you'll miss it!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> You won't have enough arse to spin a chain nozzle with that rig. Better stick to cables for the roots until you can get a bigger pump.:yes:


Yes, that's what I pretty much have come to believe which is why I haven't bought anything.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech said:


> A pic of the one I did this morning. Snapped a cell phone shot while I checked the nozzle on startup. I had it tied to the guy’s fence to check the jet ports.


 Did you charge him for cleaning his air conditioner?:laughing:


----------

